# Fixie hubs



## MichaelM (7 May 2008)

*Fixie hubs - Free*

I've got the hub shell for an On-One front fixed hub. No bearngs, no axle (though I might have that somewhere, no locknuts! 

On One double fixed rear (120mm spacing) it's missing the lock nuts. Cover the postage and they're yours.

Like this-but without the locknuts.


----------



## stephec (7 May 2008)

I'll take them if they're still going please Michael.


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 May 2008)

if for some reason stephec decides not to have them, I will.


----------



## mickle (8 May 2008)

if for some reason stephec and Tharg2007 decide not to have them, I will.


----------



## MichaelM (8 May 2008)

Looks like they're Stephec's. P.M. me your address and I'll get them off to you.


----------

